
iOS 11 is Apple’s Vista - CrankyBear
https://www.computerworld.com/article/3263916/apple-ios/ios-11-is-apple-s-vista.html
======
MISTERJerk2U
OP and I have different experiences here. I'm very satisfied with iOS 11, with
one significant exception: my iPad mini 2 is very slow. But it's nearly five
years old so I think that's just the way the tech industry works.

